# E7 vs E11 vs E17 - Which is the best purchase?



## mister skinner

Simple question. It the search bar isn't giving me very deep results today.


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





mister skinner said:


> Simple question. It the search bar isn't giving me very deep results today.


 
  E7 & E17 come with a DAC, the E11 does not.
  E17 has a better amplifier then the E7.
  What source(s) are you going to be plugging the headphones into?


----------



## mister skinner

Mostly iPhone and my desktop pc. Portability is in mind and DAC is a nice bonus


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





mister skinner said:


> Mostly iPhone and my desktop PC. Portability is in mind and DAC is a nice bonus


 
  Get an Asus Xonar DG ($14-$24) or DGX ($40) sound card for your computer
  and the Fiio E11 and Fiio L cable
   
  With the Xonar DG in your computer, your getting a DAC, Dolby Virtual Headphone 5.1, and a half-way decent headphone amp.
  And you can not use the DAC on the E7 or E17 with the iPhone anyway (and most apple portable devices).
  So the E11, with a Fiio L cable, you can connect to the iPhone.
  You can also plug the E11 into the headphone jack of the DG,
  as the E11 amplifier is better then the DG's.


----------



## mister skinner

I already have the line out dock and e6 for my phone. Just want a better amp.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Quote: 





mister skinner said:


> I already have the line out dock and e6 for my phone. Just want a better amp.


 

 If you already have the E6, go for an E11 remembering it cannot be used on your PC as a DAC, it cannot be charged whilst in use either, it is purely an 'amp' . If you want the DAC too, go for E7 / E17, preferably E17 and finally, if you only want an DAC/Amp for your desktop look at the E10. It really depends how portable you need it to be on what you choose.

 If I was you, I would get the E17 giving you the DAC you wanted and portablity.


----------



## Paprikan

Hello!
I allso looking for a amp for My headphones Sony XB1000.
I Will use the phones like 90% home with the PC for music,film and gaming.
And use them like 2h a week on the train. Will it be wort to buy a portable amp then? Or can i use the headphones directly from the IPhone?
What amp a E17 be good if i use it with My PC? Or would a E9e Or something like that be beter?
(I have try the XB700 with a Fiio E7 and loves the bass-boost)
What amp/Dac is the best for the price under 200$ (under the Fiio E17 price)
Sry my verry bad English...:/


----------



## H20Fidelity

Quote: 





paprikan said:


> Hello!
> I allso looking for a amp for My headphones Sony XB1000.
> I Will use the phones like 90% home with the PC for music,film and gaming.
> And use them like 2h a week on the train. Will it be wort to buy a portable amp then? Or can i use the headphones directly from the IPhone?
> ...


 


 I'd probably get an E10 in your situation, This will only work on your PC, then for travel look into purchasing an E6. Small, neat, tidy. Considering they both come close to E17 asking price you could also consider that too. Fiio are one of, if not the best budget amp company's there is. It's very hard to offer alternatives when Fiio offer so much for your money and perform so well.


----------



## Paprikan

Okey! Thanks!
But the E10 vs E11 vs e17 for PC use? I Will use the amp like 95% with the PC.
Have read on headphonia, and what i see ther is that the bass on the fiio17 is beter, more poweful and more "clean". But e17 vs HRT HeadStresmer is the HRT beter? Is that true?
The headphones i Will use is the Sony XB100 becuas i listening to 90% electro with much bass and some hip-hop, never Jazz and so.... Do you know if They are good?
And thanks again!


----------



## H20Fidelity

I haven't heard HRT HeadStreamer so I can't say. If you will be using your PC 95% of the time I would get an E10. Forget about the E11 it doesn't have a DAC, you need one to use on your PC. If money is not a problem you could possibly go for the E17, which allows you to use that other 5% on train rides as it's fully portable, you can just use the amp section on those occasions. E17 has the same amp section as E11. Considering 95% of your time will be PC I still think E10. Then possibly an E6 for the train.

 Sony XB1000 are pretty serious bass headphones which offer reasonably good mids and highs considering they're bass orientated. They will suit hip hop and electronic musc very well. You should be very happy with them.


----------



## Paprikan

Okey!
So how is Fiio e17 vs e10? If you looking for bass what is best then? Have look and its looks like They have like the same sound? 
How is They for gaming, is ther Any delay?
And how would a e9i+asus DS(x) Or DX be vs E17/e10?


----------



## CantScareMe

I've compared the two for an hour or two. e17 is better in every way:
   
  1) Better dac (easily noticable)
   
  2) Better amp (again, easily noticable) 
   
  3) Better connections (optical input, usb input, digital output)
   
  4) Battery (can be used from battery)
   
  5) Equaliser (it's surprisingly good. Surprising.)
   
   
   
   
  I use the e17 for my tv that has optical (coaxial type) output. Coaxial out of it to the coaxial input to the e17 and I could listen to movies, games and the like using my headphones. A very decent level of fidelity.


----------



## willmax

I'd go E17 if I were in your shoes. Better all rounder for a small premium.


----------



## Paprikan

Witch two did you compair? E17 and ??


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





paprikan said:


> Okey!
> So how is Fiio e17 vs e10? If you looking for bass what is best then? Have look and its looks like They have like the same sound?
> How is They for gaming, is ther Any delay?
> And how would a e9i+asus DS(x) Or DX be vs E17/e10?


 
  The Xonar DS(X)  come with DTS, Xonar DX/D1 come with Dolby.
   
  The Xonar DX/D1 are good sound cards and come with Dolby, good for movies and some games, but have with poor headphone amplification.
  Used one sell for $55.
  So any external add-on headphone amplifier with the DX/D1 makes a great combo.
  Fiio E9 is a nice liitle solid state headphone amplifier for a fair price.
  but has an impedance of 10-Ohm, which is not really a problem for headphones that are 80-Ohms or higher.
  50-Ohm headphones and up still seems to work good.
  I'm guessing at around 40-ohm or lower something like the Fiio E11, which has a low impedance (like all Fiio portables) would be a better choice.


----------



## Paprikan

Okey!
The asus D1 cost in Sweden Like 85-90$... 
And a fiio E9i 245$.
The headphones i Will use (Or what i think i Will buy is the Sony XB1000, bacuase its looks like a nice pair, and love how the 700xb are on the head)
Buy They have not over 40ohm? Or im wrong?


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





paprikan said:


> Okay!
> The Asus D1 cost in Sweden Like 85-90$.
> And a Fiio E9i costs $245.
> The headphones I will use (Or what I think I Will buy is the Sony MDR-XB1000, because its looks like a nice pair, and love how the MDR-XB700 are on the head)
> But they have not over 40-Ohm? or I'm wrong?


 
  I believe the Sony MDR-XB1000 are 24-Ohms.


----------



## Paprikan

Ye, so a Sound card like asus D1 Or so + a amp like the fiio 10/11/17 is good?
You know Any other amp in the same price like the fiio e17 Or e10 thats beter?


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





paprikan said:


> Ye, so a Sound card like Asus D1 Or so + a amp like the fiio 10/11/17 is good?
> You know Any other amp in the same price like the fiio e17 Or e10 that's better?


 
  As you can not use the E10 & E17 DAC with the iPhone.
  and the E10 & E17 offer no surround sound for movies and gaming
  And E11 is cheaper then the E10 & E17
  For under $20 you should be able to get two spare batteries (BL-5B) for the E11 and a simple battery charger.
   
  something better then the Fiios, do not know.


----------



## CantScareMe

Quote: 





paprikan said:


> Witch two did you compair? E17 and ??


 
  The e10 and the e17


----------



## Paprikan

Ohh that with surrond had i never heard... Then the e17 and E10. But have the E11 surround? 
I was think surround was more from the Soundcard and the Headphones? 
Then i think it Will be the E11 then. Or is the 115$ extra wort to put on a fiio e9i?


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





paprikan said:


> Ohh that with surrond had i never heard... Then the e17 and E10. But have the E11 surround?
> I was think surround was more from the Soundcard and the Headphones?
> Then i think it Will be the E11 then. Or is the 115$ extra wort to put on a fiio e9i?


 
  Sound card for DAC and surround sound, E11 for amplification.


----------



## Paprikan

Okey.
But can find Any ting about surrond... Like the E11 would have it and not the E10?
Wear can i read it?
Okey Will buy (what i think) a asus DX.
But how is à asus DX+fiio e11 vs asus zonar STX/Phoebus?


----------



## PurpleAngel

Quote: 





paprikan said:


> Okey.
> But can find Any ting about surrond... Like the E11 would have it and not the E10?
> Wear can i read it?
> Okey Will buy (what i think) a asus DX.
> But how is à asus DX+fiio e11 vs asus zonar STX/Phoebus?


 
  Asus DX verses STX,
  The STX has a better DAC, 7.1 surround sound (vs 5.1), built in headphone amp. rated up to 600-Ohm.
  Headphone amp. works both back panel and case front panel jack
  coaxial & optical S/PDIF digital output.
  1/4" back plate headphone jack.
   
  Xonar DX I believe has a slightly cleaner audio signal then the STX
  Fiio E11 good for driving low Ohm headphones, portable.
   
  Phoebus, "gaming" version of the Essence STX
  Full analog 7.1 speaker support.
  I believe the Phoebus also has a slightly cleaner sound then the STX
  Have not seen enough in depth reviews on the Phoebus to judge it well.


----------



## Paprikan

Thanks alot!
I think i buy a asus Soundcard then. Becuase i dont need a portable amp...
Thanks all!


----------



## CantScareMe

good decision. You don't need a portable amp no


----------



## miow

Quote: 





paprikan said:


> But can find Any ting about surrond... Like the E11 would have it and not the E10?


 
   
  lol


----------



## JasonCz

Quote: 





purpleangel said:


> The Xonar DS(X)  come with DTS, Xonar DX/D1 come with Dolby.
> 
> The Xonar DX/D1 are good sound cards and come with Dolby, good for movies and some games, but have with poor headphone amplification.
> Used one sell for $55.
> ...


 
  I would like to clarify something here for anybody that may read this thread in the future. If the Fiio E9 has an output impedance of 10-Ohm than it would not be recommended for headphones with impedance of *less than* 80 ohms. Greater than 80 ohms would be ok (assuming it has enough voltage output to drive whatever sensitivity headphones you use). 
   
  What you are getting at is "damping factor", and the typical rule is that you should not use headphones that have a resistance of less than 8 times the output impedance of the amp. Breaking this "rule" could lead to "flabby" bass, because the driver is not dampened properly and could continue to move when it shouldn't.


----------



## esca8652

I'd go with the Xonar DG. The environmental effects on the card make music so much better (or at least can, depending on the genre). Dolby headphone is also nice. The headphone amp on the DG is enough to make the bass on my AD700's - a headphone that many say have "no bass" - muffle my ears. The bass is quite fairly stronger with the headphone amp built in the DG. I've read a pretty fair amount of reviews too about the Fiio EXX series and the Xonar series and heard one person say that the Fiio series (E7 to be exact) has a slightly restricted soundstage when compared to the DG. So if soundstage is a big attribute that you enjoy in headphones, get the DG. If you've coming from onboard, the DG will be so much better. I've used the X-fi Titanium (an $80 card) and I can honestly say that even the DG is a notable amount better (at LEAST) than the Titanium and for a fraction of the price. I'm not sure about the E11. I'd like to know if there is differences in clarity, soundstage, details in the E11 vs. the amp in the DG.


----------



## thebrockelley

I hate to post jack but I am in a very similar situation. I also have a bass head oriented set of cans the V-Moda m100 Crossfades, would you say what goes for OP goes for me as well? Given the restraints are the same.. Money isn't a variable though


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





thebrockelley said:


> I hate to post jack but I am in a very similar situation. I also have a bass head oriented set of cans the V-Moda m100 Crossfades, would you say what goes for OP goes for me as well? Given the restraints are the same.. Money isn't a variable though


 
  Do you already have a DAC?


----------



## DeeToti

For a M100 Which one would be better:
 E10 vs E11 vs E17 vs E12 ( the DAC factor would be a big plus, but I would like to know a comparison between E17 and E12 amp section)
 I need it for a iPod 5th generation and my laptop


----------



## LublinHeist

I'm new to the game, so bear with me. 
  
 Hate to see every M100 + DAC/AMP thread die out... Basically from what I've read (more than experience), M100 are low impedence headphones. An amp will give more fruitful results for High Ohms impedence headphones ... the best combo is a low impedence AMP + High impedence Headphone. I'm an amateur and just getting started in the Head-fi world, but this is what I've observed.
  
 Back to the M100's... one thread poster (I believe "Existance") said the E12 Montblac's did not do much at all for his M100's to the point he wanted to sell/return them. However, they did in fact boost his Vmoda LP2's to a noticeably worthy degree.
  
 I just bought an E7 today, so I will report with my results wherever I see a thread in need of it. 
  
 E7 vs E17: These are AMP/DAC's, the DAC being useful to bypass your crappy PC/Laptop soundcard, not your portable music player. as others have posted, the E17 adds the optical inputs & SP/DIF useful for TV's and other devices. The E17 also displays the bandwidth for those seeking the accuracy of their converted files (big plus for a Head-fi user who found that his conversion program was playing mind-games with him)... I can't think of actual op and hardware differences at this moment. Why I bought the E7: It just fit my budget at the moment and I don't need the optical inputs.... Oh "existance" also enjoyed the improvement he had with his E7 Alpens to LP2's.
  
 It would be cool if someone could compare actual internal hardware specs. Although YES amps should be bought based on your "sound" preferences, when someone asks which amp will produce better results, people like me just want to know that the internal hardware is better than the older or lower priced ones. The sound/EQ preference lays more heavily on the headphones you pick IMO. By the way E12 has the LME49710 & LME 49600 Op amps as far as I'm aware of.
  
 subjectively (portable devices only):
 If for pure amp purpose:  E12>E11>E6
 If for amp+DAC purpose: E17>E07K>E7 
 If for sound IMO: E17?vsE12>E11>E07/7
  
 OHHHH YEA, I'm too tired to track back now, but I believe the great "Dr. Sheep" once mentioned using a impedance adapter attachment (used by Etymotic's, 4p to 4s impedance adapter) to increase the Headphone impedance level. Thus, making 24ohm headphones into 80 or higher, which should in theory get better results for us M100'ers. 
 He posted Something like this: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ETYMOTIC-ER4P-TO-ER4S-RESISTOR-ADAPTOR-3-5MM-PLUG-/290372905689
  
 Forgive me if I repeated a bunch that was already stated on this thread, I just went through over 7 different threads to find out if I made the right choice myself (E7) haha and wanted to throw in the 2 cents of what I learned.


----------



## stimer

Hello, I have laptop intel core i3 and realtek onboard sound does it make sense to buy FiiO E07K or ibasso d-zero to improve the sound?


----------

